# Using Atlas Stock wheels on Tiguan



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

Is anyone aware of possibility that stock 245/60/18 will fit on tiguan? Bolt layout and width should be the same as some tiguan options, Atlas offset will push the wheel 6mm out but the whole wheel is 2" higher in diameter.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hadziabdulah said:


> Is anyone aware of possibility that stock 245/60/18 will fit on tiguan? Bolt layout and width should be the same as some tiguan options, Atlas offset will push the wheel 6mm out but the whole wheel is 2" higher in diameter.


Yes you can use Atlas stock rims BUT you have to use the lug bolts for an Atlas on the Tiguan. The rims where the lug bolts go is different then the Tig stock rims. I have a set of rims from an Atlas for winter rims and had to buy all new lug bolts to use them.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

O, great, thanks but I am more concerned about those 2" larger then stock for tuning and rubbing.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

The wheels will fit, the tires will be too large.


----------



## Qwoz (Sep 1, 2011)

*curious*

Really curious to see if anyone has done this, I want to mount the atlas R line wheels on our tig. 

Couldn't one use 245/45/20 for a good fit?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Qwoz said:


> Really curious to see if anyone has done this, I want to mount the atlas R line wheels on our tig.
> 
> Couldn't one use 245/45/20 for a good fit?


I'm in the process of putting the Atlas R wheels on my Tig. They're 21"...so I'm looking into lower profile 21" tires but damn, they are friggin pricey. You can follow my thread for updates


----------



## thinkskateboards88 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm looking at doing the same with atlas 20" rims. Did you need the longer bolts and what was the tire size you went with? I'm also looking to lower it in the future so would your tires size limit a 1.2inch drop?


----------

